# Um, WHAT?! Aogami/shirogami damascus/Kurouchi Tsuchime



## Bert2368 (Jul 20, 2022)

Well. I clearly don't get out much.

*Kisuke Manaka ENN 240mm Gyuto









Kisuke Manaka ENN 240mm Gyuto. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Kisuke Manaka ENN 240mm Gyuto. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




hash=item2f7f3c65a8:g:8gkAAOSwKllirUQi*


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 20, 2022)

> You'll often hear people play the - guess this choil - game.





> You aren't sure if you want your knife to have a Damascus, kurouchi,or a tsuchime finish?





> Ah we have finally arrived at the conundrum with no end, the 240mm gyuto.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jul 20, 2022)

> With a core steel of blue (aogami) #1, clad in soft iron and blue #2, these are knives for those that want it all.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Jul 20, 2022)

Oh my, if marketing has a spirit guide it's P.T Barnum.


----------



## Bert2368 (Jul 20, 2022)

Surely, this blade will be a fine investment at only $1,399.00!

I made the mistake of looking at what ELSE this shop offered after tripping over their offer of a shirogami #1 240mm nakiri with keyaki handle?




Better I had not looked, that knife MIGHT have even been an OK deal at under $140.


----------



## superworrier (Jul 20, 2022)

This is a legit maker and the price is fairly normal. Obviously you don’t get great value from damascus, especially hand laminated









Japanese chef knife gyuto MANAKA HAMONO - ENN - Carbon steel blue 1and 2 Size:24cm


Knives from "Kisuke" are completely handmade and produced by Shunsuke Manaka, the fifth generation of Manaka Hamono. He has not only inherited the traditional techniques, but also scientifically researched the steel to establish his own unique style. The materials used for the knives are not...




miuraknives.com


----------



## Delat (Jul 20, 2022)

By coincidence this one popped up in my feed today - coreless damascus of AS + White 1. A similarly unusual blend.









Oblivion Blades | Gyuto 215mm Low Layer Damascus | Modern Cooking


Jerarmie Heywood aka Jezz of Oblivion Blades produces some of the most unique kitchen tools on the face of the planet. One part precision kitchen cutting tool, one part handcrafted zombie killer. These knives are 100% unique and handcrafted from the ground up and include materials like the OB...




moderncooking.com


----------



## Bert2368 (Jul 20, 2022)

I would like to assume that the "non standard" projects of such experienced artisans would still be better than anything I'd ever make...

But, damn, that description sounded odd.


----------



## madmotts (Jul 21, 2022)

Dustin at realsharp has one listed too


----------



## Bert2368 (Jul 21, 2022)

Delat said:


> By coincidence this one popped up in my feed today - coreless damascus of AS + White 1. A similarly unusual blend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That handle is an interesting affair!

Is knife made with a full length tang, with the ability to adjust tension via that acorn nut?


----------



## Bert2368 (Jul 21, 2022)

superworrier said:


> This is a legit maker and the price is fairly normal. Obviously you don’t get great value from damascus, especially hand laminated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the background- Whoa, an additional $400 for similar blade with a handle... 

And I need to keep reminding myself that a dollar is worth about what a nickle was back in 1965 or so when I spent my first one. Soon, I'll be a bonafide millionaire (and eligible for food stamps at the same time)!


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 21, 2022)

The seller has great feedback. So I guess he's got that going for him.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Jul 21, 2022)

worldsbestkitchenknife is the same guy that runs Tokushu Knife: Buy Japanese Chef Knives Online I bought my moritaka honesuki from him via ebay before he had tokushu up and running. Really stand up guy. 

and those little bit of everything Manakas are expensive. Cooks Edge had one listed at $3,100









Kisuke Manaka ENN Gyuto 240mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com


----------



## Bert2368 (Jul 22, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> worldsbestkitchenknife is the same guy that runs Tokushu Knife: Buy Japanese Chef Knives Online I bought my moritaka honesuki from him via ebay before he had tokushu up and running. Really stand up guy.
> 
> and those little bit of everything Manakas are expensive. Cooks Edge had one listed at $3,100
> 
> ...


I looked again, the blade I put a picture of in OP is GONE.

I ordered the 240mm Nakiri, because my melon knife needs a little friend.


----------



## Whetted_edge (Jul 26, 2022)

Zach from Tokushu here. Sorry some of you didn't like the writing style of the copy on this blade. I apprciate the love from the customers thank y'all.


----------



## inferno (Jul 26, 2022)

Bert2368 said:


> Well. I clearly don't get out much.
> 
> *Kisuke Manaka ENN 240mm Gyuto
> 
> ...



*BUT IS IT A HONYAKI??? *CLEARLY NOT


----------



## Bert2368 (Jul 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Bert2368 (Jul 26, 2022)

Whetted_edge said:


> Zach from Tokushu here. Sorry some of you didn't like the writing style of the copy on this blade. I apprciate the love from the customers thank y'all.


Zach, I just got the 240mm white #1 nakiri. I think you COULD kill zombies with this...


----------



## Whetted_edge (Jul 26, 2022)

Bert2368 said:


> Zach, I just got the 240mm white #1 nakiri. I think you COULD kill zombies with this...


It's an absolute beast of a blade, love the length for melon and eggplant.


----------



## Whetted_edge (Jul 26, 2022)

inferno said:


> *BUT IS IT A HONYAKI??? *CLEARLY NOT


 Is it listed as a honyaki? It is hand layered damascus.


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Jul 26, 2022)

Bert2368 said:


> That handle is an interesting affair!
> 
> Is knife made with a full length tang, with the ability to adjust tension via that acorn nut?


I dont know if this one is different but I owned one of his and found the handle too long. I asked if I could unbolt it, shorten it and re-attach. He said no, all of his handles are completely epoxied and non-adjustable.


----------



## Whetted_edge (Jul 26, 2022)

Matt Jacobs said:


> I dont know if this one is different but I owned one of his and found the handle too long. I asked if I could unbolt it, shorten it and re-attach. He said no, all of his handles are completely epoxied and non-adjustable.


Who are we talking about? And F epoxy!


----------



## parbaked (Jul 26, 2022)

Whetted_edge said:


> Who are we talking about? And F epoxy!


Jezz from Oblivion Blades.
He makes long handles with decorative end pieces such as nuts, finials and death spikes…nice knives nonetheless…


----------



## superworrier (Jul 26, 2022)

I saw some honyaki from him on IG recently. 
He definitely is in the artist category.


----------



## Pie (Jul 26, 2022)

I’ve seen one of these - incredible aesthetics if that’s your thing. Reminds me a bit of the troll killers.


----------



## TokushuKnife (Aug 2, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> worldsbestkitchenknife is the same guy that runs Tokushu Knife: Buy Japanese Chef Knives Online I bought my moritaka honesuki from him via ebay before he had tokushu up and running. Really stand up guy.
> 
> and those little bit of everything Manakas are expensive. Cooks Edge had one listed at $3,100
> 
> ...


What!? The early days man! I really appreciate your help supporting us in the beginning, and what a sweet knife. My current favorite is a Moritaka AS 180mm Bunka. And yeah, that Manaka-san knife is expensive, but if you want value, his Blue #1 line is awesome.


----------



## moderncooking (Sep 29, 2022)

Bert2368 said:


> That handle is an interesting affair!
> 
> Is knife made with a full length tang, with the ability to adjust tension via that acorn nut?



Unfortunately, not on this version. However, I do think it is something that Jezz is working on. I believe these are fastened with a full length tang and glued.


----------

